# canning winter foods in advance..



## jimLE (Feb 25, 2015)

mom and me,were just talking about me canning what we consider,good winter foods,for this winter.and now im wondering what yall can for winter foods/meals..and we're thinking along the lines of warm comfort foods for the colds days,in which they'll be nice to have on hand already.
we've already thought of these..

beans n ham(need more of them) lol
chili(maybe more)
spaghetti.(deffently more)
i have a few jars of pinto beans canned.so beans on rice sounds good
i don't know if this can be done or not.can some pork n beans n spam


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

We usually have pizza sauce, spaghetti sauce, beans, potatoes and meats but not actual meals. It's easy to open jars of beef, potatoes, carrots and add dehydrated veggies in to make a stew but leaves us "free" to make other meals with the same ingredients instead of having lots of beef stew in the pantry. A few jars would be good but you have to watch for things that don't can well. Thickeners and some spices and such.


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

The Ball Blue book has a recipe for pork and beans using dried navy beans that taste exactly like the store bought kind. My kids like them better.


----------



## jimLE (Feb 25, 2015)

i plan on canning some potatoes and diff meats and carrots.mainly potatoes and carrots.on account we've had some of each go bad on us,time to time.and having them separate is good idea,for more choices.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

jimLE, personally I think Spam is best used for skeet shooting but if you want to use it to flavor beans go for it. I have used canned ham for exactly that and then canned the beans.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

I knew an older couple who had a large garden. As they harvested, they made large batches of beef vegetable soup and canned it up.

You could make chicken vegetable soup as well.

In Colorado, green chile is big. It is made with lots of green chiles, onions, pork. People put it on burritos, burgers, eggs, beans, and rice. It is delicious. I should make some up and can it since chile stands are starting to pop up now.


----------



## jimLE (Feb 25, 2015)

the vegetable soup is a good one i plan on making,same with chicken noodle. there's one type of home made tomato soup i'll be cooking n canning for my mom.that'll be a year round food for her,seeing how she loves that soup.some,if not most of these,will be in pint jars for 1 serving sizes.on account we don't always want to eat the same foods.which is good if there's a power outage at the time.no power.no opening the fridge or freezer.just go to a shelve/cabinet n choose.i also plan on canning clam chowder soup eventually..


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

weedygarden said:


> I knew an older couple who had a large garden. As they harvested, they made large batches of beef vegetable soup and canned it up.
> 
> You could make chicken vegetable soup as well.
> 
> In Colorado, green chile is big. It is made with lots of green chiles, onions, pork. People put it on burritos, burgers, eggs, beans, beans and rice. It is delicious. I should make some up and can it since chile stands are starting to pop up now.


What recipe do you use for your green chili?


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

weedygarden said:


> I knew an older couple who had a large garden. As they harvested, they made large batches of beef vegetable soup and canned it up.
> 
> You could make chicken vegetable soup as well.
> 
> In Colorado, green chile is big. It is made with lots of green chiles, onions, pork. People put it on burritos, burgers, eggs, beans, beans and rice. It is delicious. I should make some up and can it since chile stands are starting to pop up now.


In for a recipe. That sounds delicious.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*Colorado Green Chile*



SouthCentralUS said:


> What recipe do you use for your green chili?


I use different recipes at different times, and don't have one favorite recipe. I tend to google when I want to cook it. Here are some links to a few recipes, but the last one is posted:

http://blogs.denverpost.com/food/20...os-recipe-denver-post-pork-green-chile/22746/

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/214191/colorado-green-chili-chile-verde/

https://www.cookscountry.com/recipes/7587-colorado-green-chili

http://www.cookingchanneltv.com/recipes/chili-verde-colorado-green-chili.html



> http://highlandsranchfoodie.com/2013/09/how-to-make-hatch-green-chili-colorado-style/#.V50RGfkrLIU
> 
> INGREDIENTS
> 1 tablespoon bacon drippings
> ...


The chilis need to be roasted on a grill or over an open flame, peeled and then deseeded before chopping up. It changes the flavor immensely.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Hey Caribou leave Spam alone ,I love that stuff especially for breakfast, grill with a little sugar or honey it beats Russian canned meats any day. But I just used my last salsa jar on a corn tortilla chicken enchilada lasagna style deep dish and I have to canned some more. I plan on sauces and meats and more beans and vegetables this year .


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

Thank you. I have to try this.


----------



## jimLE (Feb 25, 2015)

now im in the mood for beans n spam.and with brown sugar,crushed pineapple mixed in..


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

jimLE said:


> the vegetable soup is a good one i plan on making,same with chicken noodle. there's one type of home made tomato soup i'll be cooking n canning for my mom.that'll be a year round food for her,seeing how she loves that soup.some,if not most of these,will be in pint jars for 1 serving sizes.on account we don't always want to eat the same foods.which is good if there's a power outage at the time.no power.no opening the fridge or freezer.just go to a shelve/cabinet n choose.i also plan on canning clam chowder soup eventually..


I would leave the noodles out until I heated it up to eat. I believe that you are advised not to can pasta. I do the same thing when I make a pot of it. I only add noodles in the amount I can eat right now. Pasta is shelf stable as well, if properly packaged.


----------



## jimLE (Feb 25, 2015)

true about noodles..we had 2 jars of spaghetti sauce that would of gone bad,if i hadn't used it..so i went ahead and cooked enough spaghetti for it.then canned it. just to see how it'd turn out.that worked out better then i thought it would.no mussy spaghetti.but we do add just lil bit of water to thin out the sauce a bit.


----------

